# I missed.



## michelejo (Oct 14, 2005)

I was trying to take a picture of the splash after dh's famous cannonball, but followed him into the water with the camera and ended up with a whole lotta deck--and missed the top of the splash!!!  This was our 15th or so try and he was getting tired.  He climbed out and said "Didja get it?" and I had to say, "I missed."  :blushing:


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 15, 2005)

can i edit?


----------



## michelejo (Oct 15, 2005)

Sure!


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 15, 2005)

can you link to the full sized image please?


----------



## michelejo (Oct 15, 2005)

Here ya go -- thanks!

http://www.thomasbrabender.com/michele/img_0845-1.jpg


----------

